# How do you clean up after sex on the road or outside?



## Redd Capp

The Golf Course ranger busted some tramps camping in one of the pavilions last year. He was going to let them stay and move on in the morning until he checked on them later in the night and caught two of them in tow in a picnic table....Cleaning up after sex is not like cleaning up after a football game.
Certain womens vaginal secretions have a habit of sticking to you for days if not properly cleaned up.
I dont think Dr. Brommers will cut it...Perhaps a dilute solution of clorox.


----------



## Deleted member 125

you dont.


----------



## iamwhatiam

don't even get me started on smegma


----------



## Pheonix

cantcureherpes said:


> you dont.



that's how crust starts


----------



## Puckett

go to walmart and for 98cents you can get a pack of 88 babywipes. they are eazy to carry and will clean ya up so you dont get crusty. they are good for other shit to, like after a dump in a bush.


----------



## iamwhatiam

> go to walmart and for 98cents you can get a pack of 88 babywipes. they are eazy to carry and will clean ya up so you dont get crusty. they are good for other shit to, like after a dump in a bush.​



And then when yer done with em, ya can use em as patches for your torn pants


----------



## DisgustinDustin

Puckett said:


> go to walmart and for 98cents you can get a pack of 88 babywipes. they are eazy to carry and will clean ya up so you dont get crusty. they are good for other shit to, like after a dump in a bush.



I think those thing just make you smell worse..but I can never find unscented one.. They are always fragrant or have aloe in them..

A cloth and some water works ok. Or, you can just clean each other up with your mouth


----------



## hobogestapo

someones mouth over aloe wtf.


----------



## Puckett

DisgustinDustin said:


> I think those thing just make you smell worse..but I can never find unscented one.. They are always fragrant or have aloe in them..
> 
> A cloth and some water works ok. Or, you can just clean each other up with your mouth



i use them all the time, the walmart brand has unsented ones and they dont make you smell worse. the fancy ones have aloe but get the cheep walmart ones and they work great.


----------



## keg

she should lick you clean and you should lick her clean.


----------



## Kim Chee

Stay away from skanky women, just like your mom told you to. Never listen to your dick.
Bottle of water, dish soap and paper towels are always in my bag.


----------



## EphemeralStick

baby wipes sound like the best bet. or just use some good ole fashion soap and water. i like to keep a small cloth in my back just for such situations, personal hygiene and all, gotta keep my areas clean haha.


----------



## ent_ink

I second all these, except the dumb ones. Which are which I won't say.


----------



## L.C.

Birdbaths in gas-station bathrooms work for me. Baby-wipes are probably your best option for convenience and being on the go. I wonder how hand sanitizer and a skank would work? I hope it's nothing like icy-hot.


----------



## Mouse

wet wipes win for pretty much any needed cleanup while traveling. I still carry wet wipes with me all the time and I haven't hitched in years.


----------



## EphemeralStick

L.C. said:


> I wonder how hand sanitizer and a skank would work? I hope it's nothing like icy-hot.


well lets think for a moment... hand sanitizer work by using alcohol. now i get this odd feel that it won't be pleasant putting alcohol on ones genitalia, but if you'd like to try by all means! let us know the results.


----------



## Shakou

I second the baby wipes. My husband and I use to use these all the time when we were living in the woods. They work really well for this and other hygiene related things.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

I tend to just use my skank, But if its messy enough..then just hit up some fast food joints bathroom or something. I usually just wash my junk in a Mcdonalds Bathroom or something similar.


----------



## Alaska

I just lick it all up. All of it.


----------



## p3ople45ale

Soap. Public water fountain.. sit on a sink in a public bathroom... or just find a gasoline tank someone has stashed away for a lawn mower... gasoline will take off anything!


----------



## luciferchrist

Wet wipes


----------



## Caleb

veraladd said:


> dude you dont clean up you walk around gloriously smelling like dirty kid sex.


obviously!! whats with all the cleanin up.


----------



## scales

yeah baby wipes are the best choice when you're on the road cleaning yourself after you shit or have sex


----------



## sketchytravis

usually don't clean up... I used hand sanitizer once... kinda "burned" a lil, but it was whatever

ive either just not cleaned up, or had her clean it up with her mouth

when im at an actual place ill just wipe it off with water or just a napkin


----------



## Matt Derrick

sketchytravis said:


> or had her clean it up with her mouth



hot.


----------



## sketchytravis

Matt Derrick said:


> hot.


 lolol she didn't mind, she was a "down ass bitch" for lack of a better term, she didn't care how crusty things got... her only complaint while she was "staying with me" yet again lack of a better term (we basically snuck it that house or crashed wherever looked/sounded good) was that she got sick of pizza and vodka lol

actually now that I think about it we also fucked in a bird sanctuary after getting some pizza and booze

some dude and his little kids passed us like right before we went at it haah


----------



## enocifer

Gas station sink, in the bathroom. If need be you can take a dip in the river, late at night. Hope ya don't mind the cold. I would add a devil smiley right here, but his site inexplicably has none.


----------



## Monterey

Be awesome. Get a silk handkerchief and keep it clean. Best feeling clean-up. Period.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Purell!


----------



## pigpen

Am I seriously the only fucking person here who got a dog so he didn't have to wash his dick anymore?


----------



## Dennis

A mild solution of peroxide and water is a good way not to just clean up but actually keeps her fresh and helps infection. Wipes are good for after fucking but..... a douche is a definite better solution for freshness.


----------



## wrkrsunite

I use my tears to wet a rag which I clean off with.


----------



## PaulBrown

Just a quick wipe with a tissue. That's what I do at least


----------



## Odin

wrkrsunite said:


> I use my tears to wet a rag which I clean off with.



I'm not allowed to use my tears to clean off with... 
She collects them in a crystal vial and places them on top of her alter to the Dark Death Goddess of the night. 
Then she kisses my moist cheek and tells me... 

"It's all gonna be okay my precious." 

So I just sit there and grin like an imbecile. ::eyepatch::


----------



## Killjoy

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Stay away from skanky women, just like your mom told you to. Never listen to your dick.
> Bottle of water, dish soap and paper towels are always in my bag.


haha lol but heads up on using dish soap.. I used Dawn Dish Soap before and my ball sack was super dry and it felt and looked like paper afterwards. Be sure to wash off all the soap on your skin..


----------



## Kim Chee

Killjoy said:


> haha lol but heads up on using dish soap.. I used Dawn Dish Soap before and my ball sack was super dry and it felt and looked like paper afterwards. Be sure to wash off all the soap on your skin..



Yep, dish soap no joke, it will strip oil/moisture. Definitely rinse your thin skin of soap when finished. If your skin is even slightly dry, be sure to moisturize afterwards.


----------

